# "Roar" Little Kitty



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

It's Chrissy!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow gorgeous cat and pix!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pictures! Love them! And a beauty of a cat!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Is she a Bengal ?


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone.



Claire's Friend said:


> Is she a Bengal ?


Yes,she is.Lots of excitement and a lot of playful energy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of Chrissy, she's stunning.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous cat (I think bangels are stunning), and amazing pictures, just wow.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Nyahsmommy said:


> I think bangels are stunning


Thank you!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Jungle Roar!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Roar or was she just yawning


----------

